# Serious Cigar Holiday Party Pics



## Cypress

W


----------



## FiveStar

WOW! Barrel Proof Havana Club and a Party culebra..... and PLAYMATES?!?!?!?!?! You had me at hello my friend.... Looks like the Herf to end all Herfs!


----------



## roughrider

Looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## Garys4598

Thank you for sharing the photos! Looks like everyone had an absolutely spectacular time. I hope to be as lucky with my future cigar connoisseur friends.


----------



## mc2712

Great pics Sam.


----------



## ARCHAIC

that night was awesome!!! my first holiday party there. got there at 6 & it was already packed!! The montecristo humi they had inside for sale was awesome! Cant wait thil the Xikar party next month!


----------



## Strick

Yes it was a great party. Did not win anything this year but hey this was the wifes first Holiday party and she had a blast. Heck she smoked 2 Decades that evening. I really enjoyed the music this year... 

And yes Ron thank you for the Herf Smokes. They were definately enjoyed. Thanks for the Pics Sam...


----------



## tx_tuff

Sucks I missed it this year but looks like had a blast as always!! Thanks for the pics Sam!


----------



## cruisin66stang

Serious Cigars throws the best parties. We all had a great time.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

Looks like an awesome time. Compared to that it looks like the Tampa Bay area needs to step it up. Who will heed the call to all of you B&Ms?


----------



## Icebergster

Great event pics!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Looked like a great time Sam.


----------



## edogg

WOW. That looks like a good time


----------

